# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Wandelen helpt bij behandeling depressie

## Leontien

> Een stevige wandeling kan een belangrijke rol spelen in de behandeling tegen depressie.


nu.nl

Op dit forum zijn er mensen die een depressie hebben gehad. Nu vroeg ik me af of bewegen toen hielp om je uit de depressie te komen. Wat heb je toen gedaan om uit de depressie te komen? Veel wandelen of juist iets anders?

Zit je nu midden in een depressie? Heb je dan nog de fut om te gaan bewegen? Wat doe je om eruit te komen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Bertinus

Bewegen is altijd gezond, ook als je depressief bent. Ik probeer te wandelen zonder er iets van te verwachten. Als je een direct resultaat verwacht m.a.w. je minder depressief voelen, valt dat meestal tegen. Bekijk het op lange termijn, en geloof erin dat 'het wandelen' je na verloop van tijd je toch beter laat voelen. Het zal je energie geven. Daar ben ik van overtuigd. De moeilijkheid bij depressieve klachten is dat je misschien geneigd bent om niets te doen. Kies er dan toch voor om elke dag een half uur te wandelen, en observeer *zonder oordeel* wat dit met je doet. Wandelen met aandacht, daar komt het op neer. Welke gedachten en gevoelens merk je op? Welke lichamelijke gewaarwordingen dienen zich aan? En niet vergeten: nu en dan STOPPEN met wandelen en even de omgeving beleven. SUCCES.

----------


## gabry

Ik ben het helemaal met Bertinus eens, het is belangrijk inderdaad om je heen te kijken en niet naar beneden, stoeptegels tellen. 

Heb je dan fut om te wandelen? Nee, absoluut niet. Maar wandelen is een raar iets, hoe meer je het doet, hoe vaker je het wilt doen. 

Ik zit regelmatig in een depressie, wandelen hoort daarbij, persoonlijk doe ik dat het liefst in het donker, dan heb je de minste kans om andere mensen tegen te komen, en kun je je hoofd echt "leeglopen".
Ook heb ik gemerkt dat je echt niet lang hoeft te lopen een half uur is vaak al wonderlijk..

Wandel ze!

----------


## anjavd1

Ik ben al depressief sinds 1999, ik heb geen fut om dagelijks te wandelen. Wij gaan 1 keer in de week op zondag wandelen. Dat is een hele opgave. Alhoewel ik me goed voel bij het idee dat ik binnen 3 jaar naar Compostela zou willen stappen (alleen). Helaas zal dit plan hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet kunnen doorgaan omdat ik sedert de besparingen geen verlof zonder wedde meer kan krijgen. Om dit nog te krijgen moet je kinderen of ouders of partner hebben die hulpbehoevend is.

----------


## Bertinus

Depressief sinds 1999, dat is een hele tijd. Hoe ga je hiermee om? Waarschijnlijk heb je al vele stappen tot herstel in het verleden gezet. Dat kan niet anders. Misschien spreekt mindfulness je wel aan. Hoe dan ook, veel kracht en moed.

----------


## anjavd1

Hallo Bertinus, Het zou een lang verhaal zijn om hier te plaatsen. Ik trek me op aan de gesprekken die ik om de 14 dagen heb bij mijn psychiater/psychotherapeurte. Hoe moeilijk het ook gaat, als ik bij haar kan gaan en mijn verhaal kan vertellen, dan lukt het meestal om de volgende 14 dagen door te komen. Ik heb ook betere momenten hoor, maar die duren meestal niet lang.

----------


## MB6

Ik was (soms ben) ook vaak depressief. Mij hielp het vaak om een leuk voorruitzicht te hebben of mensen om me heen waar ik mijn ding aan kwijt kon.

Nu ben ik erachter dat dat vluchtgedrag is en zo stelde ik ook vaak de belangrijke dingen uit. Ik ben NU hard aan de slag om me proberen alleen te kunnen vermaken. Wil nog niet echt lukken zonder me verdrietig en eenzaam te voelen. (terwijl ik zat mensen ken hoor).

Ik WEET het, ik hoor het van iedereen om me heen, lees het vaak.....het is gewoon algemeen bekend dat wandelen goed doet!!! Ik ben er nog niet aan toe gekomen, neem het me steeds voor maar............misschien ben ik lui? Lamgeslagen? Het gevoel geen tijd te hebben? 
Jawel.........ik zit nog steeds in een depressie maar niet zo erg als dat het geweest is ooit!!! Ik heb nu het gevoel het een beetje zelf in de hand te hebben als ik maar even een doorzetter zou zijn. Komt wel.......

Ben in ieder geval wel van mijn medicijnen af, NOOIT MEER!!! Ik heb nu veel meer energie, dat scheelt zooooooveel.

Laat ik vanavond eens een stukje wandelen!!! Voel me opeens gemotiveerd. Wie gaat er mee!!  :Wink: 

Marianne

----------


## essie79

De depressie is bij mij een erfelijke kwestie. Ik ben pillen gaan slikken en zorgde dat ik mezelf onderbracht bij mensen, zodat ik wat te doen had. Toen zat ik op mijn ergste dieptepunt. Toen ik eenmaal nieuwe pillen had en heel lang stabiel was ben ik gaan denken aan een kindje. Sinds mijn zwangerschap is mijn depressie uitgebleven, en mijn zoontje is inmiddels bijna een jaar. Erop uit gaan om te wandelen had voor mij geen zin, dan had ik geen doel. Dat deed ik wel met mijn oppaskindjes, daarmee ging ik wel wandelen, maar of dat nu hielp tegen mijn depressie....nee, niet echt.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik weet van een goede kennis van mij dat zij door iedere dag twee uur te wandelen uit haar depressie is gekomen. Zij wilde niet aan AD medicatie. Haar psychotherapeut heeft haar toen geadviseerd om iedere dag 2 uur te gaan wandelen. Dit heeft zij ook trouw gedaan, en daardoor is zij er op den duur uitgekomen.
Ik vind dat ongelovelijk knap van haar.
Toen ik nl. depressief was had ik al moeite om de dag door te komen, laat staan om te gaan wandelen. Andere mensen (vriendinnen) moesten mij echt er toe zetten om eens te gaan wandelen. Samen met een vriendin dan, alleen deed ik het niet. 
Het is inderdaad goed om in de buitenlucht te zijn, al is het maar een half uurtje.

----------


## sietske763

had altijd wat last van een dipje in de winter,
in nov. hebben wij een mini puppy gekocht en ja............toen wandelen geblazen,
vond wandelen echt altijd vreselijk en liep zo weinig mogelijk(behalve vroeger op het werk dan)nu moest ik dus,
ik ging iedere dag een grote ronde lopen rondom een mooie recreatieplas (ruim een uur)
enne.................geen depri dag gehad en ben ondertussen bijna verslaafd aan wandelen,
wat een mooie natuur...enz enz
dus wat mijn mening is..........wandelen helpt echt!!

----------


## Bertinus

Beste mensen.

Ook al ben je hersteld van een matige depressie, toch kan het zijn dat een aantal restsymptomen niet meteen verdwijnen. Mijn psychiater vertelde me dat het best mogelijk is dat deze restsymptomen  ze zijn bij mij niet zo ernstig, wel heel vervelend - nooit echt zullen verdwijnen. Dat gebeurt vaker. Zo word ik toch elke morgen gespannen (latente gevoel van angst?) en onzeker wakker, ook al sliep ik heerlijk. Het blijft zelfs soms moeilijk om een dag goed op te starten. Ook overdag kan ik nu en dan het gevoel krijgen dat ik eventjes in de put zak. Dat duurt maar enkele minuten. Ik hoor graag de ervaringen van lotgenoten die hersteld zijn van een depressie, maar toch moeten afrekenen met restsymptomen. Welke? Hoe ga je ermee om?

Groetjes, en een toffe dag.

----------


## rita1711

Heb nooit echt de diagnose depressie gehad,maar weet wel dat ik door lekker een flink eind te wandelen mijn hoofd leeg kan maken!!
Heb een goed "wandelmaatje",we gaan elke vrijdagmiddag er op uit,wandelen of fietsen en toen ik 2 jaar geleden er echt doorheen zat heeft dat super geholpen!!
Ga nu sinds een paar weken 2 keer per week naar de sportschool,heerlijk lopen en fietsen,oortjes in met muziek en lekker je hoofd "leeglopen".

----------


## gabry

@ Marianne, herkenbaar! Vooral het vluchtgedrag herken ik heel goed. Ook ik heb jaren medicijnen geslikt en sinds twee jaar niet meer. Soms als ik smorgens wakker wordt, zou ik wel kunnen janken, om weer door de dag te moeten komen...vreselijk. 
Ik ben chronisch depressief, al vanaf mijn pubertijd, vrijdag wordt ik 41. Ook een erfelijke kwestie trouwens. Het is een strijd en blijft een strijd elke dag opnieuw.
Het doet me goed te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ze zeggen van wel! Mijn therapeut heeft het ook aldoor over wandelen enzo. Maar als ik bijv met de hond loop wordt ik alleen maar opgefockt van omdat ik het geduld niet heb dat die hond overal gaat lopen snuffelen.. Daarbij heb ik ook nooit zin om te wandelen......

----------


## MB6

> @ Marianne, herkenbaar! Vooral het vluchtgedrag herken ik heel goed. Ook ik heb jaren medicijnen geslikt en sinds twee jaar niet meer. Soms als ik smorgens wakker wordt, zou ik wel kunnen janken, om weer door de dag te moeten komen...vreselijk. 
> Ik ben chronisch depressief, al vanaf mijn pubertijd, vrijdag wordt ik 41. Ook een erfelijke kwestie trouwens. Het is een strijd en blijft een strijd elke dag opnieuw.
> Het doet me goed te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben.


================================================== =====
Natuurlijk is het niet fijn dat er mensen zijn die vaak nog smorgen met een knoop wakker worden. Maar............het is wel fijn te horen dat we niet de enige zijn!!! Kun je nagaan wat delen goed doet!

Weet je dat ik jaaaaaaaren gedacht heb vanaf mijn puberteit dat ik hier nooit meer vanaf zou komen? En ik krijg echt het gevoel dat het steeds beter gaat. Wel door flink te werken aan mezelf hoor en positief in te stellen!!! Door jezelf heel goed te leren kennen en te accepteren. Accepteren dat ik nu eenmaal wat gevoeliger ben dan het gemiddelde mens maar zeker niet de enige ben.

Spiritualiteit heeft mij ook enorm geholpen!!! 10 jaar geleden las ik het eerste boek dat mij echt raakte, "ongewoon gesprek" van Neale Donald Walsche. Maar ook alle andere boeken, t komt allemaal op het zelfde neer vanuit een andere invalshoek. Het leren accepteren van wat je werkelijk bent.

Ook gezondheid heeft me heel goed geholpen, het ontgiften van mijn lichaam met Aloe Vera wat ik nog steeds iedere morgen drink. (wel de pure) Daarbij een hele goede visolie wat het zenuwengestel versterkt en als laatst de Maca wat eigenlijk een libido verhoger is. Wat kan mij het schelen dat ik een libidoverhoger slik, als ik zin daardoor in sex krijg denk ik in ieder geval niet aan mijn depressie. (het bekende grapje wat ik dan maak) Ik gebruik deze vooral omdat daar een natuurlijk stofje in zit waardoor je je weer blij gaat voelen. Zonder bijwerkingen en ook nog gezond. Allemaal natuurlijke voedingsupplementen wat je gewoon kunt zien als aanvullende voeding. Dus ik ben NIET aan de medicijnen! Het geeft gewoon extra vitamines en een energieboost, en doordat de Aloe de darmen reiningt worden de vitamines uit je voedsel ook weer extra opgenomen. Extra energie dus en je huid gaat er ook nog mooier uit zien. 

Nu alleen nog het wandelen!!!! Nog steeds niet gedaan, Pfffffff............maar ook dat komt nog wel een keertje. Ik hoop eigenlijk nog steeds een keer een leuke groep mensen te leren kennen waarmee we dan samen kunnen werken aan onszelf en aan onze gezondheid, elkaar motiveren om ons goed te gaan voelen en elkaar te steunen wanneer we even weer een dip hebben. Meestal is dat angst, een opgejaagt gevoel of een misgevoel. Kennen jullie dat?Dus.............kom je uit de buurt van Haarlem en ben je positief ingesteld om aan jezelf te werken???

Bel me gerust, 06 139 893 84 samen voelen we ons sterker. Sterkte iedereen, xxx Marianne

----------


## MB6

.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik me wat down voel dan ga ik het liefst ook even wandelen, beetje door het bos of door de polder heen wandelen en mijn hoofd wordt wat leger en ik zie vogeltjes, reeen of andere dieren. Net als gabry loop ik ook het liefst 's avonds in mijn eentje  :Wink:

----------


## kse219

Ik sluit me aan met de menigte, sowieso kan een relaxend wandeling positief werken. Maar natuurlijk hoort een relaxend omgeving er ook erbij en de persoon moet zelf ook geholpen willen worden.

----------

